# Conduit stubs through concrete



## thegoldenboy

Are you talking about during rough or once the building is finished?


----------



## Tsmil

You can't protect stupidity. If they don't want to protect it, don't repair it knowing it will just happen again.


----------



## micromind

When possible, I usually try to set the top of a coupling at or slightly below the top of the slab. During the pour, I have a 12" nipple screwed into it, so it can be seen. These nipples are painted orange, and I use plumbing caps on top. Since I'm usually there for the pour, I can level up the nipples; 12" nipples makes a torpedo level easy to use. 

Once the slab is poured, I remove the nipples and screw explosion proof plugs into the couplings. They can be run over with just about anything at this point without damage, and the plugs are easy to remove when the time comes. 

Yes, it takes time to cut and thread nipples so the couplings are at the right height, but it takes more time to chip out a bent nipple, and a LOT more time to chip out a 90. Often though, with small pipe a Dobie under the 90 and another a few feet back on the pipe will get the coupling at the right height when it's screwed onto the 90; no nipple needed.


----------



## g-alberta

that's a good idea with the nipples and plugs. It seems no matter how well they're guarded they always get bend right over. On current site there is no lift driven anywhere near the stub up and still managed to get bent right over. unfortunately we'll have to abandon it.


----------



## B4T

Keep them high and tie red ribbon on the top...

Try to keep the coupling just below the slab where you can put in a new piece of pvc without too much work...


----------



## piperunner

Well flush females and caps. We also install rebar in major racks try running over that bro .

We tapcon down 2x4 in most areas to protect .
But if you break my stuff more than twice in the same spot then we shut you trailer power off cut you phone lines and have a sit down .

Its all about one thing if your not on the site 24 /7 and you dont walk it every day then you looking at damage . Respect is the key with other trades if we all get along each looks out for the other . If not then its open season and it gets ruff.

They make a tool that repairs broken conduit for PVC in the slab you use a battery drill and ream it out with a special bit then insert a special coupling it takes 3 minutes comes in a kit .


----------



## g-alberta

Ya, Ive used the pvc tool with the special connector. These stubs are emt and just got destroyed right at slab. collapsed the pipe. I guess only stub up with EMT if its against a formed wall.


----------



## piperunner

greghladunleblanc said:


> Ya, Ive used the pvc tool with the special connector. These stubs are emt and just got destroyed right at slab. collapsed the pipe. I guess only stub up with EMT if its against a formed wall.


Well if its EMT chip it out cut it fix it or put wood around it stub it flush with the top of slab . Ive used a cone steel pointed dowel to reshape 
EMT looks like a iron workers wrench . If its a finish slab tuff tell the contractor you fix it and back charge the sub who ran it over . Get the chipping hammer out its pretty simple fix it or run it someway else overhead . Or chip out 25 feet of slab and they will not hit your pipes any more this is very effective and gets there attention .


----------



## g-alberta

Quite familiar with chipping out. It's polished concrete floor in lobby of building. cant chip it out. Don't know who crunched it,. I like the idea of the nipples and plugs. set up a laser and it should be to hard to get a good height. maybe try it on the next lone.


----------



## drsparky

I bet a Claymore mine would discourage an errant pallet jack operator.


----------



## drumnut08

greghladunleblanc said:


> Ya, Ive used the pvc tool with the special connector. These stubs are emt and just got destroyed right at slab. collapsed the pipe. I guess only stub up with EMT if its against a formed wall.


Not a real good idea to ever run EMT in a slab . It's no easier to fix PVC or rigid , but at least the rigid will take take a little more of a beating . General rule of thumb is if you're stubbing up against a column , existing wall or something g else that a lift or forklift won't ride over , you'll be fine . If your pipes are coming out of a slab that's a high traffic area , shoot them with a laser and go the coupling and plug route . That's harder to do with EMT because its not meant to be there . Concrete starts eating at that immediately .


----------



## jimmy21

Who the hell puts EMT in a slab?


----------



## drumnut08

jimmy21 said:


> Who the hell puts EMT in a slab?


That was basically my point , lol ! I've seen it plenty of times and have had one hell of a time trying to remove old conductors and re pull new wire because the EMT was completely rotted , lol !


----------



## Elturko

*Conduit through slab*

If you are stubbing up lets say 5 or what ever the amount of 90s up. If they are rigid pipe you can put your 90 up and support them to level them put put couplings on them and buy some styrofoam and place on-top of couplings make sure the styrofoam is big enough to go above finished concrete after pour take out the foam and put your nipple out. The general contractor then will have to fill in the small blackout left behind by your styrofoam a good way to keep them from bending your pipes


----------



## Acadian9

jimmy21 said:


> Who the hell puts EMT in a slab?


Long time ago that was standard. Just a few weeks ago I installed two 2" 90's stubbing down through the deck to feed some equipment.


----------



## Semi-Ret Electrician

I was a resident tech at a cellophane plant (you know the stuff that spills all your potato chips on the floor when you try to open the bag) and I had a series of smashed FS boxes, near my nuclear density gauge on a certain line.

At first I thought somebody was doing it on purpose.

Turns out the guys had to use a breaking bar to lift the drying rolls to clear a jam. The bar went everywhere, it's a wonder nobody got killed.

I moved the light/switch..problem solved.


----------



## keepdry

greghladunleblanc said:


> Ya, Ive used the pvc tool with the special connector. These stubs are emt and just got destroyed right at slab. collapsed the pipe. I guess only stub up with EMT if its against a formed wall.


I have used a tool called a bullet to repair EMT is slabs. You do have to chip a small amout of concrete away. It works great. Beats piping it again.


----------



## Jlarson

drsparky said:


> I bet a Claymore mine would discourage an errant pallet jack operator.


Don't they have a less lethal claymore for crowd/riot deterrence. Maybe start there, a first offense, second offense type of thing. :laughing:


----------



## Celtic

greghladunleblanc said:


> ..... cant think of what else.




...an upfront conversation with the GC detailing that repair to stub ups will cost 5x your rate....10x if he promises "it won't be damaged". :laughing:


----------

